# Help with food.



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I just googled and found Wellness Core reduced fat. It's grain free. I think I'll try it. Anyone use this one???


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

you don't necessarily have to switch, maybe just try reducing the amount you feed. I have found that some foods overestimate daily feeding amounts. if I may ask, how much are they getting a day? treats?


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I would imagine it's about 1.7 cups of food split between 3 dogs per day. It isn't much at all.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Also maybe about 3 tiny treats per day


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you feeding a measured amount to each dog individually? I find that that is a foolproof way to feed whatever food you want a d keep them from getting fat, barring any health issues.


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

so just over half a cup per dog per day? looking at the feeding recommendations, it says 3/4 c for 5lbs and 1 cup for 10 lbs. as a comparison, I have 2 mini dachshunds aged 7yrs (11lb spayed female) and 8 yrs (8.5 lb neutered male), mildly active. I feed the nature's domain salmon and sweet potato from Costco (3.5 stars on dogfoodadvisor.com). I feed them each 1/4 cup twice a day, so 1/2 cup. I was previously feeding the regular natural balance and fed the same 1/2 even though it told me to feed 2/3 c to 1c. they haven't lost weight or gained any either. they rarely get treats other than hard chews (antlers mostly, bully sticks about once every two weeks) or broth mixed in. I cut down on the actual treats and chose chews instead since they last longer and I can take them and give them back in a few days (usually in a rotation by storing in the fridge). 

and since my vet would like to see maybe .5 lbs come off my female, I have started taking some kibble out of her daily allotment of food and using those as treats for her. she gets just as excited as if they were liver treats! maybe try this and cut most of your treats? depending on the treats the calories could add up!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

The poodles do not eat 1 cup a piece at all. It's about 1 3/4 cup of food I put in their bowl every morning. All 3 graze on it throughout the entire day. Couple of bites here and there. Ugh. I feel if I cut it anymore, they would be starving. I will have to think of a game plan. Part of me thinks it's cruel to not let a dog eat when it's hungry ? I will cut it more and see what happens.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodlePaws said:


> The poodles do not eat 1 cup a piece at all. It's about 1 3/4 cup of food I put in their bowl every morning. All 3 graze on it throughout the entire day. Couple of bites here and there. Ugh. I feel if I cut it anymore, they would be starving. I will have to think of a game plan. Part of me thinks it's cruel to not let a dog eat when it's hungry ? I will cut it more and see what happens.


Why not measure and feed them individually? That way you can measure out and control the exact amount each dog eats and only feed the amount keeps each individual dog at the right body weight.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, having pugs in the past and then Pablo was a little fat chihuahua. I tried the free feeding thing (even if it is a measured amount) and it just doesn't work for weight loss. After the vet having to practically brow beat me into listening, I started measuring the amounts and feeding twice daily. If they didn't eat the amount I gave them within 15 minutes it was picked up until the next meal. They were NOT allowed to eat out of each other's bowls, and I had to actually put Pablo in another room. When he still wasn't losing enough I cut back the amount even further and added about 4 canned cut greenbeans to fill him up. It finally worked and Pablo lost some lbs

just want to add, they can sure make you feel guilty and convince you they are starving...but they are NOT! Don't feel guilty. It is much more cruel to have over weight dogs that eventually develop joint pain, heart problems and diabetes.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I guess I will start feeding separately and twice a day. Poor dears. They've always been free fed.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Should I pick up their food now and not let them eat tonight so they'll be hungry for the morning tomorrow?


----------



## cocojen (Oct 14, 2014)

I would just let them eat what will from now on be their dinner and pick it up after 15 mins. if they are normally free fed, they will soon figure out that the food wont always be out anymore. I know it may be hard, but it is for the best.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I wouldn't skip their meal, just give them a measured amount and start feeding them separately tonight. I found whenever I feed a new food they are so excited about the new food they eat it well...too bad it doesn't last! lol


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

PoodlePaws said:


> The poodles do not eat 1 cup a piece at all. It's about 1 3/4 cup of food I put in their bowl every morning. All 3 graze on it throughout the entire day. Couple of bites here and there. Ugh. I feel if I cut it anymore, they would be starving. I will have to think of a game plan. Part of me thinks it's cruel to not let a dog eat when it's hungry ? I will cut it more and see what happens.


I'd measure and feed your dogs individually. Miss Piglet is probably eating way more than her share! Wellness Core Reduced Fat is a good kibble. I used it to get my MIL's grossly obese cockapoo, Rosie, to lose 1/2 her body weight in 6 months (28.2 down to 14-15 lbs). You should feed the amount for what the dog SHOULD weigh, not for what she currently weighs. Also, I found that the recommended amount is too much. Of course, exercise is an important component, as well. I slowly worked up to 3 mile daily walks with Rosie, as well as playing fetch daily.

Snacks to help fill up a hungry dog: no-salt green beans (a tablespoon or two at meal time) and baby carrots (only 2-3 at a time, a couple times a day). At first, the dog may refuse them, but hunger will probably win out eventually. NO DOG BISCUIT/TREAT SNACKS! Be strong and ignore the pitiful looks and stink-eyes you'll get. Just like with people, being overweight causes health problems and a shorter life.


----------

